# Tony Huge Vs. Nick Trigili



## Viking (Feb 21, 2020)

Not a fan of either of these guys but this is a good watch.


TONY HUGE VS NICK TRIGILI - YouTube








Tony Huge Vs. Nick Trigili PT.2 - THINGS HEAT UP - YouTube








TONY HUGE PART 3 - DRUGS , DRUGS AND MORE DRUGS - YouTube








THE FINALE - TONY HUGE SPEAKS OUT - YouTube


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 23, 2020)

Both guys are their own characters  Good entertainment!


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 23, 2020)

Does anyone know their anabolic stack of wonder drugs they claim puts on all this REAL muscle? I'll give it a try.


----------



## striffe (Feb 28, 2020)

Tony is always entertaining. I follow Craig Golias and noticed he is in Thailand with him now


----------



## MightyJohn (Mar 2, 2020)

Any useful info in any of the videos?


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 4, 2020)

Besides being entertaining, is there any good info in them. I dont feel like wasting my time watching click bait b.s. and paying these fuckers pennies for every ad I set through.


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 12, 2020)

I have watched the first 2 so far. More entertaining than informative. Nick has also released one with Chad Nicholls which should be more informative.


----------



## Viking (Mar 17, 2020)

lycan Venom said:


> Besides being entertaining, is there any good info in them. I dont feel like wasting my time watching click bait b.s. and paying these fuckers pennies for every ad I set through.



I find some of the things Tony states as informative but you won't get much good info from Nick. I don't think Nick is earning much from you-tube as the views are very low. You need to be getting 250,000+ views per video to be making anything from what I have seen.


----------



## Viking (Mar 17, 2020)

AGGRO said:


> I have watched the first 2 so far. More entertaining than informative. Nick has also released one with Chad Nicholls which should be more informative.



I thought the same but the Chad one was definitely a waste of time! Chad done one on valuetainment which was also a waste of time. There are some good mafia ones on valuetainment that are worth watching.


----------

